# Wild and Domestic rabbit meeting?



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 30, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Today I let my bun Snoozy out in her pen as usual, and as I was walking to go get her at the end of the day, this wild rabbit ran from her as it heard me coming. It was either in her pen with her(which it could very easily jump into) or right beside her on the outside of the wire. So I was wondering if this rabbit was male, would it mate with a female rabbit that it met? or would it only mate with another wild rabbit?


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (May 30, 2010)

It would mate, yes, but the cotontails that you most likely have are not the same species as our domestic rabbit. So while they may mate, and the female may ovulate, the sperm and egg won't combine... So no babies. =D


----------



## mistyjr (May 30, 2010)

I heard that wild rabbits CANT breed with Domestic rabbits.


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 30, 2010)

Wooh, alright then  thanks for the help ^^


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 30, 2010)

The domestic rabbit and the American Cottontail cannot produce viable offspring together. However, the domestic rabbit and the European Cottontail can.

I'm not sure what kind of wild rabbit is native to Canada though.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 31, 2010)

I would be very careful about letting the wild rabbits around your buns.  They may be carrying illnesses/diseases and parasites.  

Emily


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 31, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> I would be very careful about letting the wild rabbits around your buns.  They may be carrying illnesses/diseases and parasites.
> 
> Emily


:yeahthat:


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Jul 4, 2010)

I have heard, though I am not completely sure, that some wild rabbits like cotton tails can breed with some breeds of domestic rabbits, but it is highly unlikely.It is best however to get all rabbits fixed to prevent unwanted babies as well as medical problems.( cancer in a doe)I would try to keep my house rabbit AWAY from wild rabbits due to disease as well as the wild rabbit injuring your furry friend. :duel


----------



## Nela (Jul 4, 2010)

This isn't going to answer your question and maybe I misunderstood but I thought I would voice my concerns in case... 

I am rather concerned about the bunny being out in the pen unsupervised? I'm concerned that, if a cottontail can get in, surely predators can get in as well? Maybe you could consider closing the top really securely or supervising her when she is out?


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 5, 2010)

I've heard of wild rabbits mating with domestic rabbits, and the babies being half-wild and not able to be tamed . . . but no idea what type of wild rabbits they were.

Is your rabbit vaccinated? If not then I'd definitely get it vaccinated in case the wild rabbits around have diseases. Also be careful of cats, etc. getting into the pen.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 5, 2010)

*CiaraPatricia wrote: *


> I've heard of wild rabbits mating with domestic rabbits, and the babies being half-wild and not able to be tamed . . . but no idea what type of wild rabbits they were.
> 
> Is your rabbit vaccinated? If not then I'd definitely get it vaccinated in case the wild rabbits around have diseases. Also be careful of cats, etc. getting into the pen.


In Ireland our wild rabbits can breed with domestic rabbits  I'm pretty sure in Canada/US they don't vaccinate their rabbits.


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 5, 2010)

*CiaraPatricia wrote: *


> I've heard of wild rabbits mating with domestic rabbits, and the babies being half-wild and not able to be tamed . . . but no idea what type of wild rabbits they were.


In Europe, "wild rabbits" are _Oryctolagus cuniculus_ - which is exactly the same animal as our pet rabbits. So, yes, they can breed. 

European wild rabbit (from Aberdenshire, Scotland):






Here in eastern North America (both New York, where I live, and Ontario, just north of us), the most common "wild rabbits" are Eastern Cottontails, which are _Sylvilagus floridanus_ - not the same species, not even the same genus. They can't interbreed. 

Eastern Cottontail (from my front lawn):





They look similar, but there are differences (the Scottish bunny in the first picture looks quite smug about it, too). European rabbits live in underground burrows, Cottontails live in above-ground "scrapes". Rabbits live in colonies, cottontails are solitary. Cottontails have longer legs, thinner ears and pointier faces.


----------



## Sabine (Jul 5, 2010)

I always imagine cotton tails somewhat like a cross between a hare and a rabbit. I am surprised how similar they actually look to our wild rabbits although their behaviour is more hare like.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 5, 2010)

It's also important to remember that some places have populations of feral rabbits, and those would be the same species and able to interbreed.


----------

